

Tearing Down Barriers: How to Bring MMO Players Together - dmoney67
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6710/tearing_down_barriers_how_to_.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GamasutraFeatureArticles+%28Gamasutra+Feature+Articles%29

======
giusemir1978
I play Eve Online. The reason I play it is exactly the community of 300000
users sharing a single universe.

It allows social dynamics to emerge, thus translating a gaming experience into
a learning experience.

